# C&C 25 MkII



## jcwhite (Apr 7, 2011)

C&C 25' MKII - Nanaimo Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Nanaimo Canada.

Here's another ad that I'm hoping to take a look at. A bit higher in price than I'd like to go, but it doesn't look like this one would take too much initial fixing up.

I haven't found all that much so far on the MkIIs, unfortunately. Apparently the MkIs were pretty roomy for their length, which would be nice. I'd like to be able to take a few friends out for weekends, but I doubt I'd be going out for much more in the near future. Again, I'd like to be able to single-hand, and be able to fit the boat on a trailer (although it wouldn't be dry more than once or twice a year, unless for long-term storage if a contract takes me inland for a spell).

Any thoughts? I know there were a few of these boats around, so I'm hoping someone who sailed one for a while can weigh in ...


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The C&C is considerably more boat than the SJ. Both are good boats - I've never heard anyone say they were sorry they owned either of them.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

check out C&C Yachts - C&C Photo Album & Resource Center for all things C&C


----------



## jcwhite (Apr 7, 2011)

Ooh, thanks for that jsaronson! That'll keep me busy for a while this weekend


----------



## AirborneSF (Dec 14, 2010)

jc, that looks great, CnC's have a great rep, I love mine. I really like the location of that stove.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the C&C25 is fairly closely related to the 24 in many ways. If you want to consider a 24 (with outboard not inbooard) look at mine that is up for sale: C&C 24 For Sale By Owner

Murph


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

captainmurph said:


> I think the C&C25 is fairly closely related to the 24 in many ways. If you want to consider a 24 (with outboard not inbooard) look at mine that is up for sale: C&C 24 For Sale By Owner
> 
> Murph


Murph,

You boat looks in great shape. You must be proud. Love to see other C&Cs, I am sure you selling this comes with mixed feelings havin owned her for so long. What are you looking to buy? ( Our 35 while not for sail yet is a great coastal cruiser and shes quick and well made like most C&C.s, The 35 MKIII were a fast boat even compared to other similar sized and we do quite well in our club type races against many of the larger Catalina,and Bennes


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JC... here's a local CL listing.. boat's Canadian in Blaine WA... Might be of interest.

Santana 27 Sailboat sloop

And another, North Van

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/nvn/bod/3539431481.html

Nothing wrong with a good C&C 24/25, but these may be worth a look too....


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

jc, this one looks pretty decent, I actually looked at it before I bought mine a few years back, think it was up for $10k at that point C&C 25 MKl 1974 - it's near me, I'd be happy to go take a look at it for you and get some more photos etc.
Murph - you interested in selling that lovely colourful gennaker seperately? Drop me a PM.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

PaulinVictoria said:


> jc, this one looks pretty decent, I actually looked at it before I bought mine a few years back, think it was up for $10k at that point C&C 25 MKl 1974 - it's near me, I'd be happy to go take a look at it for you and get some more photos etc.
> Murph - you interested in selling that lovely colourful gennaker seperately? Drop me a PM.


I was waiting for "Tangerine Man" to show up. That 24 also looks nice too.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

The one I linked to is a 25  The main difference between the 24 and 25 (other than about 2 inches of waterline) is that the 25 has separate head rather than having it under the v-berth. This is at the expense of a bit of cabin space, especially in the galley area.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

PaulinVictoria said:


> The one I linked to is a 25  The main difference between the 24 and 25 (other than about 2 inches of waterline) is that the 25 has separate head rather than having it under the v-berth. This is at the expense of a bit of cabin space, especially in the galley area.


And almost 1/2 ton of disp., 900 Lbs of ballast and 50' of sail.

The 25 is quite a bit more boat.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I think the difference on paper is a lot bigger than on the water though, they are almost indistinguishable once you're out sailing.


----------



## jcwhite (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmmm, it looks to me like it would be a lot harder to shift the C&C overland, is that fair to say? However, it also looks like it would be a much better boat to run up the outside with, once I get to that stage of sailing. Are there any major differences in build quality between C&C and San Juan?

As long as it's predictable and I can work with it I'm not too concerned about getting 'a lot more boat'. If they're too squirrely I'd definitely start to get nervous.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Neither the SJ or the C&C is going to be a walk in the park to shift overland. Personally I'd either get a trailer sailor, or drop the idea of using a normal boat as one (for the time being), it's not like there isn't a shed-load to explore on this side and finding places you can launch a 4ft draught boat is tough.
You could look at something like the older McGregors (26s), they sail much better than the new ones (m/x), or perhaps something a little smaller such as the Hunter22 which is more trailerable. There's one for sail up your way, I'm sure you've seen the ads.


----------

